# 700ff fitting a spare wheel cradle



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,

We would like to fit a spare wheel to our Rapido 700ff. It was previously fitted to Brian's Adria S670SLT but the cradle does seem to fit to the Rapido (we'd hoped that the chassis would be the same). The problem is, that fitted in the same way as it was to the Adria it only has 8" ground clearance, which isn't enough.

Any ideas would be very welcome. 

thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Just measured mine and it's only 6" but I've never had any complaints or grounding.

That's without people or water.


----------

